# My dear Gizmo is screaming all the time -help!



## Pudu (Dec 30, 2013)

Last days my bird is screaming all the time and I have no idea why, we speak with him,he was food ,we keep the cage door opened so he can go outside when he wants, please if someone knows why they do like this let me know.
We have him like almost a half a year and still he is not friendly to come on hand...


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I hope this advice can help you. 

First, I would evaluate the environment. Is there something new that is bothering him? Are there birds outside that he may be flock calling to?

He may also be flock calling for you. Does he do it when you come in? When you leave the room? If it is when you leave the room then give a whistle so that he knows you are still nearby. I use a wolf whistle so that Tweets knows I'm still around.

Second, it is that time of year and he may be hormonal. Cockatiels, from what I've read, tend to get a lot of energy and sort of crazy when the seasons change. According to the advice I've read here, covering him up and increasing his time in the dark will help calm hormones. If I remember correctly, there should be 12-14 hours of darkness. This will tell their bodies that it is still winter and not time to breed.

I hope this helps. If it's still going on please come back and we can keep troubleshooting.


----------



## Pudu (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you for your reply ,I will try to do as you said and cover him or change something in the environment where he is!


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I was thinking more that maybe there has been a change that happened in his environment that is upsetting him. Like a change in his cage or a new object and he is being loud because of it. Remember that 12-14 hours of darkness is what is suggested. I wish you luck!


----------

